# Florida Marine Tracks



## Bateau

It is fantastic here in Florida. I use it on a 9” simrad. Their website outlines the units it is compatible with. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## eightwt

Do a search on this. Other threads have covered it


----------



## windblows

Somewhat off topic but may help the OP as well. Does anyone have personal/direct experience with Florida Marine Tracks vs. Navionics Platinum Plus? Obviously not the tracks but the satellite overlay


----------



## formerWAflyfisher

I’ve had both. Excluding the tracks (which is priceless) the satellite imagery isn’t even comparable. The FMT chip is light years ahead of Navionics. Just look at the amount of data on an FMT chip compared to the size of area and amount of data on a Navionics Platinum chip.


----------



## finbully

Just buy it.


----------



## Tailer

windblows said:


> Somewhat off topic but may help the OP as well. Does anyone have personal/direct experience with Florida Marine Tracks vs. Navionics Platinum Plus? Obviously not the tracks but the satellite overlay


I’ve owned both here in South Florida and the Navionics satellite view is garbage. FMT is as close as you’ll get to Google Maps detail on your chartplotter.


----------



## windblows

Damn, good to know


----------



## ebr

Yep, nothing else I've ever seen comes close to the imagery on FMT. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Egrets Landing

windblows said:


> Somewhat off topic but may help the OP as well. Does anyone have personal/direct experience with Florida Marine Tracks vs. Navionics Platinum Plus? Obviously not the tracks but the satellite overlay


Personal experience is fine but the video comparisons speak for themselves and would be better. All you need to do is watch. NFL was recently posted with the latest Navionics chip comparison in 3 separate hour long pieces. SFL was posted as one but is older.


----------



## windblows

Ah, ok, I watched the video. It certainly looks great. How do those images show up in the full sun? I know my phone with Google Earth up can be a bit of a challenge.


----------



## Egrets Landing

no one can see their phone in the sun. gps displays are designed to be used in the sun.


----------



## windblows

Lol, you are missing my point. In certain situations, there is glare on my GPS display. What I am asking is if, when there is glare and my normal map is tough to see, are the satellite images even tougher to see? On my phone, I can read/send a text just fine in the sun, but using Google Earth is tough...for instance


----------



## Egrets Landing

I have no issues in any conditions. But I can adjust my gps screen angles easily if needed. I your screen is flush mounted at a bad angle it could be an issue.


----------



## windblows

Thank you, I have a Balzout mount and can adjust it to about any angle possible. Will be ordering a FMT chip soon


----------



## TheAdamsProject

windblows said:


> Thank you, I have a Balzout mount and can adjust it to about any angle possible. Will be ordering a FMT chip soon


Keep in mind it could be the screen on the unit you are running. The newer Solarmax screens in certain Simard/Lowrance models are far superior in direct sun as well as when viewing with polarized glasses.


----------



## TwitchAO

With the nss evo3 units there is no problem with glare. The screen is super bright and clear. Now the bigger the screen the better the resolution but I have used a flush mount 7" on my skiff for a year with no issues but the 9" is much better and I can imagine the 12 would be awesome but out of my price range. For what its worth the knob on the nss is clutch. It makes zooming super easy while running. The pinching with the go series can be a pain. I run it side by side with the Navionics Platinum +. I like the FMT much better for nav purposes but when looking at an area map without having to cut the tracks off to have a less cluttered view, its nice to switch the navionics(you don't need the platinum + for this but its what I have).


----------



## windblows

Very cool info. I just got a new Lowrance unit and was previously running a smaller Garmin...and had difficulty with glare. 

And Twitch, unfortunately, I only have a slot for one chip at a time.


----------



## finbully

TwitchAO said:


> With the nss evo3 units there is no problem with glare. The screen is super bright and clear. Now the bigger the screen the better the resolution but I have used a flush mount 7" on my skiff for a year with no issues but the 9" is much better and I can imagine the 12 would be awesome but out of my price range. For what its worth the knob on the nss is clutch. It makes zooming super easy while running. The pinching with the go series can be a pain. I run it side by side with the Navionics Platinum +. I like the FMT much better for nav purposes but when looking at an area map without having to cut the tracks off to have a less cluttered view, its nice to switch the navionics(you don't need the platinum + for this but its what I have).


The 12" is the bomb. Fastest processor of the EVO bunch too so at high zoom levels it will update the screen faster.


----------



## pointblank

I kind of wish FMT would do an Eastcoast/Westcoast chip instead of just the North/South. Living in Tampa, Im at the borderline so it makes it kinda difficult to justify the price of it.


----------



## Egrets Landing

The border is way south of Tampa at the southern end of Sarasota County.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain

pointblank said:


> I kind of wish FMT would do an Eastcoast/Westcoast chip instead of the North/South. Living in Tampa, Im at the borderline so it makes it kinda difficult to justify the price of it.


Then the guys in the keys would be pissed off.


----------



## pointblank

> Then the guys in the keys would be pissed off.


I wasn’t saying get get rid of the north/south, just have another option.


----------



## Half Shell

rcbrower said:


> The 12" is the bomb. Fastest processor of the EVO bunch too so at high zoom levels it will update the screen faster.


Where did you see the processor info? That is interesting and I would like to compare to the new model when it comes out. I know the Lowarance HDS Live is quad core and the Evo 3 is dual core but I have never seen more than that.


----------



## BobGee

rcbrower said:


> Just buy it.


X2


----------



## Bonesonthebrain

pointblank said:


> I wasn’t saying get get rid of the north/south, just have another option.


You did say ‘instead of’, that pretty much implies getting rid of north/south. Think you meant ‘in addition to’.

I have both chips, so does not matter to me.


----------



## tjtfishon

pointblank said:


> I kind of wish FMT would do an Eastcoast/Westcoast chip instead of just the North/South. Living in Tampa, Im at the borderline so it makes it kinda difficult to justify the price of it.


Strategic marketing! Two major metro areas right on the edge of the North Chip...a lot more sales of both chips.


----------



## ifsteve

If I lived in FL I would for sure have this. But not convinced in LA that the sat photos are going to be as good as in FL due to water clarity and mud bottoms. I just about begged them to do a video showing their chip in the marsh they kept saying it was coming and never did....so went a different direction.


----------



## K3anderson

How are users of FMT zooming out to see big picture with all the red lines in the way of the map? The red travel lines are awesome, but, once you get out of a dangerous area, you may want to just get a straight line to a specific area on the map. For example, I had trouble finding duck key after I left the glades and got to open water. Do you turn them off at that point or....?


----------



## devrep

is there a quick easy way to turn the red "safe" tracks off and on? way to busy looking with them on at times.


----------



## ifsteve

I have watched a number of their tutorial videos and if I remember correctly you can just turn off the overlays.


----------



## K3anderson

ifsteve said:


> I have watched a number of their tutorial videos and if I remember correctly you can just turn off the overlays.


quick easy??


----------



## ifsteve

That video goes into depth how to set up your unit from the get go. The stuff you can turn on and off on the actual FMT chart starts at about the 48th minute. Turning the FMT tracks on and off is shown at 56:05. And yes its very simple.


----------



## K3anderson

ifsteve said:


> That video goes into depth how to set up your unit from the get go. The stuff you can turn on and off on the actual FMT chart starts at about the 48th minute. Turning the FMT tracks on and off is shown at 56:05. And yes its very simple.


You want me to READ DIRECTIONS? Come on.


----------



## ebr

K3anderson said:


> How are users of FMT zooming out to see big picture with all the red lines in the way of the map? The red travel lines are awesome, but, once you get out of a dangerous area, you may want to just get a straight line to a specific area on the map. For example, I had trouble finding duck key after I left the glades and got to open water. Do you turn them off at that point or....?


I run mine without the tracks 99% of the time. Only when I'm in an unfamiliar area and looking for a path, do I turn them on. Or, if I know I want to travel somewhere, I turn them on and plot a route - then turn them back off.

The tracks are awesome to have but the imagery almost tells you where you can go. It would be nice if there were a quicker way to toggle them though...


----------



## Egrets Landing

K3anderson said:


> How are users of FMT zooming out to see big picture with all the red lines in the way of the map? The red travel lines are awesome, but, once you get out of a dangerous area, you may want to just get a straight line to a specific area on the map. For example, I had trouble finding duck key after I left the glades and got to open water. Do you turn them off at that point or....?


It can be an issue on 7 and 9" GO units and some other screens smaller than 12" because the resolution is poor compared to higher quality screens which shows more chart per sq inch. Small screens with lower resolution makes the details appear cluttered if you are zoomed out. It is not an issue on higher quality screens and larger units. That is why ISLA never recommends 7 inch units or GO units smaller than 12". That said the tracks can be turned on/off in about 3 seconds once you understand unit's menu options.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain

What I find is that it is not really a resolution issue, but the tracks and the other icons are too large when zoomed out and clutter up the screen so you cannot make heads or tails of the coastline. Also, it seems like it is at somewhat of an angle, not looking directly down, so things are distorted from what you are used to seeing. Using a 9” Simrad NSS EVO3.

Overall it is a great tool, but like anything will have some room for improvement. Not ruling out operator error too, as it is new to me.


----------



## Egrets Landing

If t


Bonesonthebrain said:


> Also, it seems like it is at somewhat of an angle, not looking directly down, so things are distorted from what you are used to seeing. Using a 9” Simrad NSS EVO3.
> 
> Overall it is a great tool, but like anything will have some room for improvement. Not ruling out operator error too, as it is new to me.[/QUOT


There is zero angle unless you have it set to 3d mode where you can set lots of angles to view. When not in 3d, it is directly down view.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

I run most of those options off, like marinas, bathrooms, powerlines...etc. then set my unit to look ahead which slides your boat down to the bottom third of the screen and I also run the blue line heading out to 10NM that gives me the heading off the nose of my skiff and very easy to see when zoomed out if needed.


----------



## Backwater

pointblank said:


> I kind of wish FMT would do an Eastcoast/Westcoast chip instead of just the North/South. Living in Tampa, Im at the borderline so it makes it kinda difficult to justify the price of it.


I actually agree with you there. Most people that mainly fish the west coast don't run over to the east coast and fish and vise versa. Both chips can include the south tip of Florida, which would include the Keys and the south tip from Virginia Key in the northern area of Biscayne Bay, straight over across U.S.41 to Everglades City. That way, if you live and focus your fishing on one coast or another, your getting the whole effect of that entire coast. from north to south and still getting tracking maps if you want to hit the Glades on both sides and still get the Keys to boot.

For me, I don't need the mapping north of say Naples, since I live just south of Tampa Bay and most of those waters from Naples to Anclote are pretty easy running for me. But running anything north of Port Richey northward starts to get sketchy for me and anything north of Bayport bothers the H_ll out of me, running with all that limestone and rock bottom. And south of Marco to the Keys, I've ran and fished all over those waters over the years without GPS, but mangroves grow, tides and storms shift bottoms and it can really get mucked up and you can't see where you are going, as well as getting somewhat forgetful as I get older. So I found myself saying... wasn't I suppose to turn after that island?  Besides, cookie crumbs stay on your old obsolete units and don't cross over to your new stuff. Geeze, where was I going with all this?? Oh yeah, I hardly fish the east coast unless I'm going with someone else who knows those water (heck I have a hard time keeping up with my own home waters). Same with some of the IRL guys fishing over here. I mean, why would they? The only ones caught in the middle is Orlando and most of those guys fish the IRL anyway. So yeah, I don't need the east coast (of Fla). However, IF I decide I want to start trailering over there, it would be great to have that chip, at a discount since I already own the West coast version. Like Buy One, Get the 2nd for 50% off. Then I think they would get more sales. I mean, let's face it, once the work is done (yes I know they are constantly updating it), those little chips plus their holders cost them no more than $10.

I hear they are already working on Northern Gulf States like AL, MS and LA. I'd buy the LA chip just to have a good excuse to get my butt up there now and then.


----------



## ifsteve

Ted, they already have a LA chip. The question is really how much value you gain with that chip with our muddy waters/bottom compared to other options that are cheaper. Sure they have more detail than those other options. But is that extra detail really useable?

But as to coming up to fish the northern gulf don't bother. All the fish are in FL anyway.


----------



## TwitchAO

ifsteve said:


> Ted, they already have a LA chip. The question is really how much value you gain with that chip with our muddy waters/bottom compared to other options that are cheaper. Sure they have more detail than those other options. But is that extra detail really useable?
> 
> But as to coming up to fish the northern gulf don't bother. All the fish are in FL anyway.


If you have not seen the detail of the FMT or LMT chips, it is unreal but most of the values is in the tracks that are pre-plotted on the map. Venice may not be as good because of the river with everything constantly changing, but other areas that do not have as much current, this chip is very beneficial. I have ran the navionics platinum + and there is no comparison. You can't do with the navionics what you can do with the FMT in the Everglades & LA.


----------



## Backwater

ifsteve said:


> Ted, they already have a LA chip. The question is really how much value you gain with that chip with our muddy waters/bottom compared to other options that are cheaper. Sure they have more detail than those other options. But is that extra detail really useable?
> 
> But as to coming up to fish the northern gulf don't bother. All the fish are in FL anyway.


Yeah but our reds have masters degrees in fishing pressure and gourmet etiquette, and yours up there are...well.... as easy to feed as feeding dinner scraps to the pigs!


----------



## ifsteve

TwitchAO said:


> If you have not seen the detail of the FMT or LMT chips, it is unreal but most of the values is in the tracks that are pre-plotted on the map. Venice may not be as good because of the river with everything constantly changing, but other areas that do not have as much current, this chip is very beneficial. I have ran the navionics platinum + and there is no comparison. You can't do with the navionics what you can do with the FMT in the Everglades & LA.


The Standard Mapping chip has preloaded tracks for LA and is a lot less money than LMT. Now the LMT chip MAY show additional details but I question if that detail is really of value in LA?


----------



## TwitchAO

ifsteve said:


> The Standard Mapping chip has preloaded tracks for LA and is a lot less money than LMT. Now the LMT chip MAY show additional details but I question if that detail is really of value in LA?


That is nice you have pre plotted tracks. There is nothing for the everglades that has any decent mapping. That is why i bought the South Fl chip. I learned choko to lostmans with out any mapping but when I started fishing out of Flamingo this chip allowed me to reduce the learning curve dramatically. Im sure guides are not liking this product because it makes it extremely easy to access waters that unexperienced boaters would have stayed away from in the past. I took the back way from flamingo to cane patch which is just shy of a 30 mile run, and never had to come off plane to poke around some of the tricky river inlets. My buddy who never has ran a boat in south fl. could have driven us back there without ever running aground.


----------



## jmrodandgun

ifsteve said:


> The Standard Mapping chip has preloaded tracks for LA


Which standard map card has tracks?


----------



## ifsteve

Ah ....all of them....


----------



## TwitchAO

ifsteve said:


> Ah ....all of them....


I think you don't understand what we are referring to about the FMT. There are pre-plotted tracks that have been ran by boats that allow to navigated areas that are unfamiliar to you with precision. They are color coded to show which tracks can and can't be ran on a lower tide. None of the Navionics, insight nor c-maps has any of this. Its like you got all the data from a local guide on your gps without physically having to record anything.


----------



## ifsteve

TwitchAO said:


> I think you don't understand what we are referring to about the FMT. There are pre-plotted tracks that have been ran by boats that allow to navigated areas that are unfamiliar to you with precision. They are color coded to show which tracks can and can't be ran on a lower tide. None of the Navionics, insight nor c-maps has any of this. Its like you got all the data from a local guide on your gps without physically having to record anything.


I know exactly what you are talking about. Standard Mapping has preloaded tracks on their chips. Not as many as FMT but they DO have them.


----------



## K3anderson

ifsteve said:


> I have watched a number of their tutorial videos and if I remember correctly you can just turn off the overlays.


BTW...You get gunshy to change anything. You need to follow the directions carefully to get the map to work. After you have done all that, you don't want to F with anything for fear of losing all maps when your out on the water. That's why I asked the ? So yes, I'm sure "you can just turn them off", but, get one and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## K3anderson

ifsteve said:


> I know exactly what you are talking about. Standard Mapping has preloaded tracks on their chips. Not as many as FMT but they DO have them.


I can't speak to standard mapping, but, FMT has some pretty ridiculous tracks that I'm stunned they actually even have. There is a channel near me that very few people know or use other than locals and it was perfectly mapped. So it's not just the popular area's like the Keys etc. Was pretty cool to see some of the ones I know on there, that only locals really ever use. The tracks I am talking about are definitely not on Navionics which I also have.


----------



## BobGee

ifsteve said:


> I know exactly what you are talking about. Standard Mapping has preloaded tracks on their chips. Not as many as FMT but they DO have them.


I had the Louisiana One chip and I don’t recall seeing any tracks. I’m using the LMT chip now when I go to the Delta and I really like it. Somebody said the Louisiana brown water makes it not as valuable there, but the brown water is why I need it. I don’t need it for Sunny, calm, clear water days in Florida.


----------



## jmrodandgun

ifsteve said:


> I know exactly what you are talking about. Standard Mapping has preloaded tracks on their chips. Not as many as FMT but they DO have them.


I have a Standard Map Louisiana one card. No tracks that I can find.


----------



## TwitchAO

ifsteve said:


> I know exactly what you are talking about. Standard Mapping has preloaded tracks on their chips. Not as many as FMT but they DO have them.


It is not the same. the ones on standard mapping are safe navigations routes. FMT has actual boat ran tracks in areas away from normal navigation routes that are not marked like the everglades(not the main waterway but all the areas off of the beaten path), and those tracks are updated as needed. All the tracks can be ran with a 14" or shallower running boat unless the tracks say otherwise. This chip specializes in showing navigation routes through ultra shallow and unmarked water. I think the cost of the chip has less to do with satellite imagery and more to do with all the man power it takes to record the tracks and keep them up to date.


----------



## TwitchAO

Even without the imagery, the fmt chip would still be almost as effective because all you have to do is follow the red line or black if you are feeling ballsy.


----------



## ifsteve

No question FMT has more tracks than SM and the SM runs are for main ways around the marsh and certainly not near the number of tracks shown on FMT. But I already have tracks for everywhere I go so saw zero reason to spend more money for FMT than SM.


----------



## ifsteve

PS - The way some of you tout FMT they really should be paying you for advertising....


----------



## TwitchAO

For guys that know an area the fmt is pointless. I don't even use it in areas that I fish often but being from Georgia I don't get the luxury to learn that many areas in South Florida so it helps me navigate areas in the Everglades that I don't get to fish as often. Or when I run over to LA for the weekend. If I lived in that area I probably would not have spent the money, but to me its worth it by how much time it saves me by taking the guess work out of navigating an area.


----------



## kensfl

Any way to read my chip at my desk short of creating an AC plug for my GPS unit?


----------



## BobGee

ifsteve said:


> PS - The way some of you tout FMT they really should be paying you for advertising....


Great idea. Maybe they will but then they’ll probably raise the price of the chips.


----------



## finbully

I’ve been one of those unpaid salesmen for a while and maybe I’ve helped save someone from a grounding or worse by talking up FMT. I think a lot of folks’ questioning can be answered by simply checking out the information on the FMT website and/or dialing their phone. Navionics and such don’t come close to what FMT is. What it is as some have pointed out is a tool that accelerates the learning curve for safe navigation (lower unit preservation comes to mind) for the many of us who have found the passion of FL shallow water transiting be it for fishing or any other adventure. FMT is not and does not advertise that they are a bathymetric chart substitute. Having both on board along with paper charts and a compass makes sense for responsible people especially those of us that don’t know the waters “like the back of our hands”.

Not all of us grew up here but many of us who did not have made substantial contributions to the FL coffers and local businesses. FMT is a Florida business. Don’t knock us too hard just cause we ain’t Crackers.

Peace out.


----------



## new2theflats

I’ve got FMT and LMT on a 12” Simrad. And now that I’m in Texas I have the Navionics Platinum+.

Most important thing for me being completely new to these areas is the satellite overlay, second would be the tracks.

FMT and to a slightly lesser extent LMT are awesome here. Navionics Platinum+ is a joke. You would need to be piloting a Death Star for it to be of any value because zooming in any closer, like perhaps for the U.S.S. Ronald Reagan, the Sat overview just blurs out and becomes useless.

Note: customer service for both companies is about the same- they both make you feel like you are bothering them when you call. But even with that, if a TxMT Chip came out I’d buy it in a second. FMT/LMT is just that good- and again I’m speaking of the Satellite overlay here.


----------



## GWT

Quick question. For those using Florida marine tracks. Are you able to add waypoints and see them on the map? I’ll be using a Lowrance HDS live machine.


----------



## FishWithChris

yup! I add and mark everything; its not a static map. it works just like every other map out there with waypoints


----------



## GWT

Thanks


----------



## eightwt

From what I gather FMT, has best imagery, photo overlay. How many of you readily use that imagery to locate fish holding spots? Or just to locate possible hazards? In your opinion, what is the next best app for imagery?


----------



## windblows

Fishing up here in NE Florida, I just bought a Lowrance 9 inch so that I can buy the FMT. I have not purchased the chip yet as I've been familiarizing myself with the unit and the Navionics chip it came with for now.

For satellite imagery, honestly there's nothing better than Google Earth that I have seen. I use it on the boat on my phone to identify new spots, oyster beds, etc. But one thing it does really well in our dirty water here is identifying a channel in a creek. When the water is dark and I am in a little creek that I don't know well, I can pull up the satellite image and follow the channel (they don't always follow the outside bends) to understand what I can access at lower tides.

I'm hoping I will be able to do the same with FMT without the use of my phone


----------



## Egrets Landing




----------



## BobGee

windblows said:


> Fishing up here in NE Florida, I just bought a Lowrance 9 inch so that I can buy the FMT. I have not purchased the chip yet as I've been familiarizing myself with the unit and the Navionics chip it came with for now.
> 
> For satellite imagery, honestly there's nothing better than Google Earth that I have seen. I use it on the boat on my phone to identify new spots, oyster beds, etc. But one thing it does really well in our dirty water here is identifying a channel in a creek. When the water is dark and I am in a little creek that I don't know well, I can pull up the satellite image and follow the channel (they don't always follow the outside bends) to understand what I can access at lower tides.
> 
> I'm hoping I will be able to do the same with FMT without the use of my phone


I’m running FMT when I’m fishing south of Tallahassee. It’s very helpful both for avoiding hazards and finding fishing spots. Once you get used to it, you won’t leave home without it.


----------



## ebr

eightwt said:


> From what I gather FMT, has best imagery, photo overlay. How many of you readily use that imagery to locate fish holding spots? Or just to locate possible hazards? In your opinion, what is the next best app for imagery?


Second best I'm not sure but whatever it is it is a far cry from FMT.


----------



## Egrets Landing

windblows said:


> Somewhat off topic but may help the OP as well. Does anyone have personal/direct experience with Florida Marine Tracks vs. Navionics Platinum Plus? Obviously not the tracks but the satellite overlay


Hours of video are posted on the ISLA site documenting the shocking difference in imagery and accuracy and detail.


----------

